# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  probleme liste de filtre

## karnato

bonjour,
apres bcp de recherche je viens finalement vous demander votre aide car je suis bloqué.
mon probleme est le suivant:
a partir d'une colonne B je recupere tous le contenu et  jes le met dans une liste pour faire un filtre.
quand je met le script sur mon tableau il marche bien sauf que la liste deroulante est limitée a 256 caracteres genre elle m'affiche pas tous les choix qui doivent exister.
il me recupere les elements des cellules mais dés que le nombre totale des caracteres de l'ensembles des elements de la liste depasse 256 il n'affiche pas les autres.

et aussi si je laisse une cellule vide entre deux enregistrement ca donne un message d'erreur de depassement  erreur 6.
aidez moi svp.
merci de votre patience

----------


## tony h

Use a list on the sheet see: Nouvaeu C1

----------

